# Did my R15-500 die?



## bayrider (Jul 25, 2006)

Yesterday my R15 wouldn't start up. The yellow record light was on but the blue ring or the other lights wouldn't come on. It wouldn't respond to the remote or pushing the actual buttons on the dvr. I unplugged it and plugged it back and it would go to the start up screen then the "checking disk, may take up to 30mins" screen came up and then it would go black.

I unplugged and plugged it back several times and eventually the hard drive booted up and I was able to watch my shows and whatnot.

Queue today. It's once again dead but the yellow record light is on. It's non responsive to anything. I plug it in and out. When I do, it sounds like just as the HD is about to boot up and all the lights come on, it goes dead, and then starts up and goes dead. It cycles forever until I unplug it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like the power supply died. Time to call DirecTV for a replacement. Since it is power-cycling, and you didn't have any signal-related issues, they should send you a replacement via FexEx.


----------



## bayrider (Jul 25, 2006)

you mean they'll send me a whole new unit? I'm more concerned about saving my shows than anything. If the solution is a new DVR, I'd opt for a newer model.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, the whole unit. DirecTV doesn't replace individual receiver components in the field; they contract a company to handle all the refurb work.

You will lose your recorded shows, unfortunately. Recordings are coded to work only in the machine that recorded them. And you generally don't get to "opt" for a new model unless you pay to upgrade. You may get a newer model anyway, but you could get a refurb R15 too.


----------



## bayrider (Jul 25, 2006)

what if i were to get a hold of another R15-500 and replace the power supply? I do own mine...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

bayrider said:


> what if i were to get a hold of another R15-500 and replace the power supply? I do own mine...


You could do this. Everything is easily "plug and play" inside an R15 but be very careful to note what plug goes where! The power supply (or fan) is about the only thing that can be replaced to save your recordings. The motherboard and the HDD are mated together and recordings made on that HDD will only play back when it is connected to that same motherboard (probably some encryption scheme to prevent making digital copies of shows).

You COULD replace the HDD or the motherboard from another unit too, but like I said that wouldn't save your recordings so if either is failing you'd be better off calling DirecTV.

REMEMBER, since you said you owned your R15 if you DO call DirecTV for a replacement ($20 S & H fee will apply) it will either RESET or start a NEW 2 YEAR PROGRAMMING COMMITMENT.

Your only alternative to avoiding the new 2 year commitment is to sign up for the Protection Plan. But if you do you'll have to wait 30 days before you can get your R15 replaced because that plan isn't active for the first 30 days. You also will be required to maintain that plan for a year ($72). Of course, with the Protection Plan ANYTHING that goes wrong with your DirecTV system will be fixed for free.

Choose carefully...


----------



## bayrider (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks guys, I appreciate the help. If swapping the power supply works I'll let you guys know


----------



## bayrider (Jul 25, 2006)

So i swapped the power supply of another R15-500 and she works perfectly!


----------



## dinorob (Jan 25, 2006)

Bayrider, it sounds like I have the same problem with an R15-500 I have. I also want to salvage my recordings. Where did you pick up another unit for your power supply swap. I've bid on a few on ebay, but if there's a faster cheap way to get a unit for parts, I'd be interested.


----------



## bagsy (Jan 21, 2007)

I think the same thing is happening to me. It worked fine yesterday, but I noticed this morning that the record light was very faint and kind of kept blinking. RBR did nothing. It took many times of unplugging before I got anything on the screen, and that only happened once. Other times I get nothing. This stinks because I only use Directv / the dvr during baseball season for games. I might occasionally record a show or two in addition to one baseball game a day, but that's it. This is only the 3rd season I've used it, so it's been used a collective 13 months. I will try a few more times I guess and then see if I can somehow find a power cord -- wouldn't it be nice if these companies used some type of standardized power supply?!?!


----------



## bayrider (Jul 25, 2006)

dinorob, I found one on craiglist nearby for a lot less than what they sell for used on eBay.

I read up on these power supplies and apparently unplugging and plugging these things frequently can damage the power supply (applies to ANY electronic unit) really quickly.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

bayrider said:


> dinorob, I found one on craiglist nearby for a lot less than what they sell for used on eBay.
> 
> I read up on these power supplies and apparently unplugging and plugging these things frequently can damage the power supply (applies to ANY electronic unit) really quickly.


That's an old wives tale.

Power supplies couldn't care less how often you turn them on and off. They DO care about being operated in a hot environment and capacitors do age and dry out over time and need replacement. Occasionally, a component will also reach the end of it's life causing a failure.

But modern (switching) power supplies like those used in DirecTV receivers, computers, TV sets, and most other electronic equipment today have overload protection and many safeguards to protect them in the event of a problem with the load they control or the input voltage.

I don't record anything on my R15's during the day so guess what? Every morning they get powered down and every evening (right before Prime Time) they get powered back up again. And they have been putting up with this routine for years and years. The HDD is probably happier sleeping all day than maintaining a live buffer and program guide updates!


----------



## weatherjack (Nov 10, 2007)

My power supply just went out! Check caps to see if any of the tops are "bubled or pushed" up. Unsolder them. Take them to radio shack and get identical replacements. Resolder and you done.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

weatherjack said:


> My power supply just went out! Check caps to see if any of the tops are "bubled or pushed" up. Unsolder them. Take them to radio shack and get identical replacements. Resolder and you done.


Don't know why you resurrected a 4 month old thread, but that's not exactly good advice. If the receiver is leased, you don't want to make repairs to it as it would be a violation of the lease agreement if the box is leased.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Don't know why you resurrected a 4 month old thread, but that's not exactly good advice. If the receiver is leased, you don't want to make repairs to it as it would be a violation of the lease agreement if the box is leased.
> 
> - Merg


Right. Did the new capacitors fix the problem?


----------



## rolloffhill (Nov 30, 2008)

weatherjack said:


> My power supply just went out! Check caps to see if any of the tops are "bubled or pushed" up. Unsolder them. Take them to radio shack and get identical replacements. Resolder and you done.


Good info, thanks for posting that. If you hadn't I wouldn't have looked to see if the C7 and C8 CAPS on the power supply were gone.



The Merg said:


> Don't know why you resurrected a 4 month old thread, but that's not exactly good advice. If the receiver is leased, you don't want to make repairs to it as it would be a violation of the lease agreement if the box is leased.
> 
> - Merg


Well actually that was good advice and exactly what I did today. Not sure why you put someone down for posting advice, but not all of us have "leased" receivers. I have 4 owned and 1 leased, so anytime I can fix it myself I will...

For anyone looking for additional info on replacing the capacitors on the power supply, check the C7 & C8. They seem to be the common problems. They are 1000 uf @ 10v caps, Radio Shack carries 1000uf @ 35v which work fine. They are slightly larger in diameter but they will fit fine. p/n 2721032

Total fix under $5.00


----------



## cyclonedoug (Nov 24, 2010)

MANY thanks to WeatherJack and RollOffHill. Because of them I only spent $3.80 for (2) capacitors and was back up and running the same day, with all my recorded shows still intact! I have never even done a board level repair in my life but felt I had nothing to lose!
_THANK YOU AGAIN for your wisdom!!_!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rolloffhill said:


> Good info, thanks for posting that. If you hadn't I wouldn't have looked to see if the C7 and C8 CAPS on the power supply were gone.
> 
> Well actually that was good advice and exactly what I did today. Not sure why you put someone down for posting advice, but not all of us have "leased" receivers. I have 4 owned and 1 leased, so anytime I can fix it myself I will...
> 
> ...


Was just pointing out that you need to make sure you have an owned receiver to do this. I actually own all 3 of mine as well.

As for the capacitors, not sure of the number, but there is a 3rd one that will cause problems as well. It is located right near the C7 and C8.

- Merg


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

C10 is the 3rd cap


----------

